

Beginners' guide to learning Ruby, Rails and related technologies - rkcudjoe
http://learn.rkcudjoe.com/

======
falk
Hey OP, I've got a couple design tips for you.

\- Work on the typography. You need more leading aka the line-height property
in CSS. If you only fix one thing, this should be it.

\- Everything is squished together. White space is your friend. Use lots of
padding. I recommend a grid system of some sort. 960.gs is good for non-
responsive websites and easy to use and understand. If you wanna to responsive
check out Foundation or Bootstrap's grid system. Though I really don't think
that's necessary.

\- The colors aren't working. Especially the border colors on the box. Way too
harsh with the mellow background. I'd look at a site like ColorLovers or Adobe
Kuler to get nice pallets.

Useful resources:

[http://www.fivesimplesteps.com/products/a-practical-guide-
to...](http://www.fivesimplesteps.com/products/a-practical-guide-to-designing-
for-the-web)

[http://nicewebtype.com/](http://nicewebtype.com/)

[http://alistapart.com/article/more-meaningful-
typography](http://alistapart.com/article/more-meaningful-typography)

[http://webtypography.net/](http://webtypography.net/)

[http://alistapart.com/article/on-web-
typography](http://alistapart.com/article/on-web-typography)

[http://colorlovers.com](http://colorlovers.com)

[http://kuler.adobe.com](http://kuler.adobe.com)

